# Ziwipeak



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe eats ziwipeak. She eats about a bag a month, and she's tried all of the flavors. Currently she's on a bag of venison. This isn't her first bag of that flavor. She's near the end of it. Most of the time she's been on this bag though she's been very gassy and her poops smell. Should I worry about it and not try this flavor again? It's never been a problem before the current bag. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It may not work for her. Hope can only eat the venison yet the other 2 can eat any variety. I once noticed a difference in texture. One bag had pieces was than another. They told me that the texture depended on season. Sometimes the venison would be leaner than other seasons.


----------

